# Put Micro sd card from Android tablet to Android phone



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Put Micro sd card from Android tablet to Android phone

I have a 8 gb micro sd card which has been used in an Android tablet.
I wish to put it in an Android phone. Will all my apps. in Android tablet work the same way when I put in Android Phone ?


Or do I need to waste time to delete all the apps. from micro sd card and start to download and install all the same apps. I used in Android tablet all over again ?

How about all the data ? It will work the same way ?



Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If the games/apps are looking for the files on the SD card then they should see that folder and use them.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

My Android phone says it needs memory card with Fat format.

I am using Lexar 32 gigs. micro sd card.

Do I need to re-format the sd card for it to work ?

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try this:

Copy the folders out of the SD card and save them. Then reformat the SD card then copy the files over again.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have the same problem I tried to copy games and stats from my wife's phone sd card to the sd card for her tablet and I couldn't get the files to install on the tablet


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

You need to get the backup of the apk files to re-install them.
There are apps. to back them up.



wolfen1086 said:


> I have the same problem I tried to copy games and stats from my wife's phone sd card to the sd card for her tablet and I couldn't get the files to install on the tablet


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

zhong said:


> You need to get the backup of the apk files to re-install them.
> There are apps. to back them up.


That's what I tried to do.


----------



## Psych0-Smil3s (Dec 5, 2011)

Put your SD card in your SD card reader on your laptop or desktop, copy all files to a temp folder on your PC then reinsert into Droid using clockwork mod reformat your SD card USING the phone then retransfer ONLY appropriate files and. APK's to "download" folder and use file manager to go to download and install apks you can move game saves to their respective folders you could try "titanium backup" you can also aquire the paid version for free at 4S


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks I'll try that, I had titanium backup on MY phone cause mine is rooted hers isn't but I'm using a different backup apk now as the one I now use on my phone does batch backups titanium only does that in the pay version


----------



## WarewolfDigital (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a question regarding SD cards and didn't want to start a new thread.

I want to transfer my photos from my old dumb phone to my Galaxy S3. My old phone supports up to 32GB SD card and the S3 supports 64GB. If I get a 64GB card can i still use it in the old phone just for a few megabytes of media?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe, Maybe not, my suggestion is take the old phones 32 gb sd card and put it in your computer, copy all pictures onto the computer folder and all, then insert the new sd and copy the pictures onto the new sd card.
Samsung's are easy critters to work with. Pictures are pictures to them


----------



## WarewolfDigital (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, but I don't yet have a micro SD card. I want to buy a 64GB one for my Galaxy SIII but I want to be able to recover my info from my old phone, too. Do I get the 64GB and hope it works or the 32GB and know for sure?


----------



## Psych0-Smil3s (Dec 5, 2011)

WarewolfDigital said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I don't yet have a micro SD card. I want to buy a 64GB one for my Galaxy SIII but I want to be able to recover my info from my old phone, too. Do I get the 64GB and hope it works or the 32GB and know for sure?


I highly doubt this will work and if it doesn't at least you will have one.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Is the stuff you want to want to put on your GS3 on the current phones sd card or on the phone itself? Sorry I forgot to say this earlier, but if the stuff you want to save is on the phone itself and not the sd card go to the Play Store and download search for app to sd, and download the one that has the most stars then use that to put whatever you want from the old phone onto the sd card, then insert the sd card into the new GS3, As for recognizing the sd card, that depends on the old phone if it picks up a 64g card then theirs no problem, if it doesn't you may have a problem with the phone picking it up. 
Either way we can help ya get everything onto the new sd card one way or another 
What kind of phone is the old one anyway?


----------

